# Turn off parking brake warning light on B5 Audi A4 1.8T ?



## DeTM (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a 1999 Audi A4 1.8T and the parking brake light stays on all the time. I tried to find the fault but everything seems ok. This is my winter beater and I don't want to spend more money than necessary since it's probably its last winter. I tried to remove the LED from the cluster, but managed to accidentally break the speedometer doing so :banghead:. I'm gonna buy a used cluster to get a working speedo because I need to know my speed (duh) but I'm still gonna be stuck with a parking brake light. It's a minor problem really, but it really annoys me to have always have a red light on my dash... My subconscious always assume my car's gonna blow up everytime I look at the dash.

So, if I remove the pin for the parking brake light from the connector in the back of the cluster, will the light stay on or will it shut off ? I can't seem to find any info on this.


----------



## Polini33 (Feb 5, 2014)

I bet you fixing the issue that causes the light is WAY easier than trying to ruin the cluster by removing LED.

Try looking at the position 5 fuse inside the car, at the bottom of the driver's footwell. Should be a 7.5A fuse. Replace it, and see what happens. Don't just look at it and say "it's fine", REPLACE IT. Trust me. 

I once had a mysterious brake light that wouldn't go away, and this fixed it. 

Other options: The small sensor at the base of the handbrake isn't working properly. You just unscrew the trim piece from underneath, remove the trim, and replace the parking brake sensor.


----------

